

Ask HN: What IRC chats do you guys use? - markcrazyhorse

I&#x27;m looking for an IRC chat that can be used on Windows and Mac to use within our office and who better to ask then all you lovely folks at HN. so, What are your favs? pros and cons?...
======
nicktacular
In a terminal run irssi behind a screen session.

Pros: \- lot of config options \- easy to use \- never lose chat logs even
when you're on vacation

Cons: \- need a machine to be on, whether it's virtual or the work machine
itself (else you lose chat history)

